# STRG Taste funktioniert nicht mehr!



## Lok92 (11. November 2014)

Hey Jungs, 

ich habe momentan ein ziemliches Doofes Problem wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. An meiner Tastatur gehen beide STRG Tasten nicht mehr, habe auch die Vermutung das die Alt Tase ebenfalls nicht mehr geht. Habe mein System neuaufgesetzt, USB Ports durchprobiert und und und. 
Jedoch alles ohne Erfolg, ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende ehrlich gesagt. Hat jemand ne Idee was ich noch machen könnte? Habe auch eine andere Tastatur angeschleppt die noch mit ps2 anschluss angeschlossen wird. Dort ebenfalls das Problem, das die Tasten nicht gehen.

Bitte um Hilfe.

Lg


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (11. November 2014)

gehts mit der Bildschirmtastatur? Hat deine Tastatur eine FN Taste? wenn ja versuch mal ALT + STRG + FN


----------



## Lok92 (11. November 2014)

Jap mit der Bildschirm Tastatur funktioniert habs soeben probiert. Ne habe keine FN Taste.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (11. November 2014)

vvl ja nur die Einrastfunktion ausversehen aktiviert? sieht mir sehr nach nem Software Fehler aus. Kannst ja auch mal BIOS updaten


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. November 2014)

Also mein Motherboard hat mehr oder minder die nützliche Funktion ein normales Keyboard wie eine Laptoptastatur (mit FN + F? für Lauter/ Leiser/ Stumm/ ... Taste) zu nutzen. Vielleicht kann dein Motherboard auch so was, und ist aktiviert. Ab Windows XP kann man div. Taste einrasten lassen. Unter Windows 7 nennt sich der Dienst "Einrastfunktion". Kommt jedes mal wenn man mehrmals schnell hintereinander die Shift Taste drückt. Eventuell ist dort was eingestellt.


----------

